# Lucy & Ziggy pups



## DONNA

Well following the Molly & Ziggy pups weigh in thought we'd have our own 

Buddy weighed in at 6.1kg last wednesday i love it that he looks chunky (hubbie said just like his owners ha ha)


----------



## colpa110

Hi Betty at 15 1/2 weeks is 4 kilos so much smaller than your big buddy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Buddy's going to be a lovely big boy Donna! He really is gorgeous.

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog

Lovely pictures .....Buddy has a beautiful coat.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Here's 'Alfie' (Buddy's brother).....Alfie weighed in last friday at 6.6 kilo's you may also spot Milo lurking and rooting! in the background wondering if anyone's going to do a Ziggy/Lilly thread?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

michaelwatson54 said:


> Here's 'Alfie' (Buddy's brother).....Alfie weighed in last friday at 6.6 kilo's you may also spot Milo lurking and rooting! in the background wondering if anyone's going to do a Ziggy/Lilly thread?


Gosh, so Alfie is in the lead so far then ... weight wise. He's stunning. I think you should start a thread for Lilly and Ziggy. Go for it. We can update as time goes by too.

Karen xx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Gosh, so Alfie is in the lead so far then ... weight wise. He's stunning. I think you should start a thread for Lilly and Ziggy. Go for it. We can update as time goes by too.
> 
> Karen xx


Hi Karen
When we got Alfie and Buddy together yesterday Buddy is stockier than Alfie who is more on the sleek and slender side (like his mother) their coats are also quite different Buddys looks shorter and thicker were as Alfie's is long and wavy......but hey! their both gorgeous
Come on Harri lets get Luna on here and where has Tiffin gone? and the rest of you Lucy/Ziggy parents!


----------



## chime101

Hey everyone, took tiffin to vet on Thursday and she is 4.5k.worried now that I'm not feeding her enough!! She always guzzles her meals and I'm always wondering if its enough? She is on the origen, a big handful twice a day...is that enough? Also spoke to vet about spaying and he said post op 1 in 6 are incontinant!! I'm in two minds now if to do it...that's the last thing I want..anyone been told the same? A worried tiffins mummy, Jo. Xx


----------



## Mogdog

chime101 said:


> Hey everyone, took tiffin to vet on Thursday and she is 4.5k.worried now that I'm not feeding her enough!! She always guzzles her meals and I'm always wondering if its enough? She is on the origen, a big handful twice a day...is that enough? Also spoke to vet about spaying and he said post op 1 in 6 are incontinant!! I'm in two minds now if to do it...that's the last thing I want..anyone been told the same? A worried tiffins mummy, Jo. Xx


I would feed 3 times a day at this age if she's on origen ....see what others think.

I don't about the spaying, have never heard that ....would have thought its best to spay. Many do it after first season, some before first season, vet should advise you.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hello! Really pleased to see you on here Jo as now I know Luna's weight is fine! She weighed 4.3kg on Wednesday at the vet, and yesterday weighed 4.6kg so almost the same as Tiffin. We're going to up her food a little bit as I think she is a little bit skinny. Have you any recent photos of Tiffin? I would love to see some. Here are a couple of Luna. We bathed her today for the first time, and then gave her a bone for the first time. We feed her NI twice a day.





































We spoke to our vet about getting Luna spayed, and timing. She said we could have the op before or after her first season and with her breed it didn't matter so much. However, if she had a choice she would probably wait until after the first season. She did say there was a slight chance of her becoming incontinent later as a result of the op, but the benefits of having her spayed far outweigh her not so we, without a doubt, are having her spayed. My family have always had bitches and they've always been spayed and not one has developed incontinence so hopefully Luna won't either.

Harri x


----------



## curt3007

Oh wow what a thick and lovely coat she has got. She is a dot underneath it all. She is beautiful


----------



## DONNA

chime101 said:


> Hey everyone, took tiffin to vet on Thursday and she is 4.5k.worried now that I'm not feeding her enough!! She always guzzles her meals and I'm always wondering if its enough? She is on the origen, a big handful twice a day...is that enough? Also spoke to vet about spaying and he said post op 1 in 6 are incontinant!! I'm in two minds now if to do it...that's the last thing I want..anyone been told the same? A worried tiffins mummy, Jo. Xx


Hi Jo ,im just following feeding guides on the back and Buddy has roughly 200-250grams of orijen a day plus treats,i give him a big breakfast small lunch and big dinner hope this helps.

Not sure about the incontinant issue is this just a girl thing????


----------



## DONNA

Luna looks gorg thanks for the pics.
Jo do you have any pics of Tiffin??


----------



## DONNA

Buddy weight update just popped into vets and he is 6.8kg (must be all that peanut butter ha ha)


----------



## chime101

I will get some photos on here over the next day or so...not great at stuff like that..! Will need some help from john. Xxx


----------



## chime101

Here as promised is a photo of Tiffin taken today on a lovely walk in the countryside.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Lovely photos of Tiffin! 

Karen x


----------



## DONNA

Great photos thanks she is gorg dx


----------



## sharplesfamily

She is gorgeous Jo! Thx for the photos x


----------



## Mags

*Lucy and Ziggy Pups*

Maisie was weighed yesterday and came in at 6kg. Everyone who meets her comments on how big she is for a cockapoo!!


----------



## DONNA

Hi Mags,do you have any pictures of Maisie thanks dx(think shes the biggest girl so far)


----------



## Mogdog

Tiffin is gorgeous, she had Luna have such lovely coats ... will be nice to see how they develop as they grow.


----------



## chime101

Thanks for all your lovely comments about Tiffin. Yesterday was the first time we have been able to take her for a proper walk. We had an awful week last week. She was at the vets twice! 
Last Tuesday evening the little monkey found her way into her food bag and totally gorged on her origen,I didn't think too much of it at first, just thought she would not want any tea! Got up to her on Wednesday morning and she just didn't seem herself, not bouncy and fussy like she usually is. I picked her up for a cuddle and she was so heavy. Anyway as the day went on she just got worse and by the evening was vomiting a lot and whimpering. I was up all night long with her as she was crying,then vomiting and coming out of both ends!! took her to the vet on Thursday morning and he said she had totally gorged on her food and her tummy was the size of an inflated balloon! He gave me two lots of medication and some special bland food for her. She seemed a bit better in herself by Friday but was still vomiting and has the runs.
Saturday I took her back again as was still the same. The vet said she has colitis now which is an inflamed bowel due to all the stress she had put on it, more medication. 
Anyway by Sunday she seemed a lot better,she still has soft poos but vet said that will work its way through her system and she will be fine in another day or two. 
So from now on I will be keeping her food well out of her reach!
Jo xx


----------



## Mogdog

Poor Tiffin ... and you! It just shows they are still babies.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

Oh dear! poor Tiffin! That is the thing with dried food, if they gorge themselves on it it swells up in their stomach. Glad she is on the mend now .....little rascal!  She certainly looks stunning! 

Karen x


----------



## DONNA

omg poor poor Tiffin,the cheeky monkey!


----------



## mandym

Tiffin is so beautiful,love choc roans!! x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Poor Tiffin, glad she's ok. She looks gorgeous


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh no!! What a worry for you!! I never thought that would happen either. Poor you and poor Tiffin. Glad to hear she's recovering and getting back to her old self. what nightmare!!

Harri x


----------



## sharplesfamily

Mags said:


> Maisie was weighed yesterday and came in at 6kg. Everyone who meets her comments on how big she is for a cockapoo!!


We've just weighed Luna again and she now weighs a dainty 4.9kg!!! Perfect weight for her though as you can just feel her ribs - she was far too skinny before! 

What does Tiffin weigh now Jo (now her tummy is no longer packed full of food, bless her. Still can't get over how poorly she got..)?

Harri x


----------



## Sarette

sharplesfamily said:


> We've just weighed Luna again and she now weighs a dainty 4.9kg!!! Perfect weight for her though as you can just feel her ribs - she was far too skinny before!
> 
> What does Tiffin weigh now Jo (now her tummy is no longer packed full of food, bless her. Still can't get over how poorly she got..)?
> 
> Harri x


Luna is a whole Kilo heavier than Max! I wonder if he will ever catch up a bit haha!

So glad Tiffin is OK, I hope she's learnt her lesson  xx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Alfie is over 7 Kilo's now putting away 600grms of NI spread over two meals am/pm with a good portion of Orijen for lunch and if I'm honest he looks a little ribbie but his mum is tall and lean a real 4x4 Cocker Spaniel in Stephens words...Milo is probably a bit porky at 6 Kilo's (he's on slightly less than Alfie) but he dives in and helps Alfie with his Their getting two good walks a day with the afternoon walk mostly off the lead and they are constantly on the go at home rearranging our house and garden


----------



## chime101

One thing I always meant to ask JD but forgot was if Lucy was a springer or even half springer. She certainly had a springer look and that might account for the size ? 

Did this occur to anyone else ?


----------



## sharplesfamily

JD have always said she's just a large working cocker so it's never crossed my mind...


----------



## chime101

Just had tiffin weighed today and she is 5.4k. So somewhere in the middle of them all. Thanks for all your well wishes, Im happy to say she is bright and bubbly again today. Don't want to experience that again!! Xx


----------



## michaelwatson54

chime101 said:


> One thing I always meant to ask JD but forgot was if Lucy was a springer or even half springer. She certainly had a springer look and that might account for the size ?
> 
> Did this occur to anyone else ?


I will let Julia or Stephen answer that one


----------



## chime101

sharplesfamily said:


> JD have always said she's just a large working cocker so it's never crossed my mind...


This was John who posted this!


----------



## michaelwatson54

chime101 said:


> One thing I always meant to ask JD but forgot was if Lucy was a springer or even half springer. She certainly had a springer look and that might account for the size ?
> 
> Did this occur to anyone else ?


Are you suggesting that we may not have Cockapoo's and that we have infact got Springerpoo's


----------



## DONNA

Funny you should say that about springers as my friend has just got a springer puppy and him and Buddy look so alike (apart from Buddy has wavy thick coat) 

I think its just because of the colouring though.


----------



## ali-s.j.

I met a Sproodle at training class, he looks just like a cockapoo, but bigger, and I mean bigger.....


----------



## Jukee Doodles

chime101 said:


> One thing I always meant to ask JD but forgot was if Lucy was a springer or even half springer. She certainly had a springer look and that might account for the size ?
> 
> Did this occur to anyone else ?


Yes it certainly crossed my mind. When we got Lucy we were concerned that she was too big but we really did like her. I also wondered if she was a Sprocker. So I spoke to her breeder and the breeder of her grandfather ( who bred lots of gundogs) they all confirmed that she was all working cocker. So I took their word for it because without 'Jeremy Kyle' and a DNA test we won't know if they were all telling the truth. She is charming and has won over a lot of hearts and her pups are amazing, if bigger than the others.

Julia x


----------



## chime101

Thanks Julia,
and your right - Lucy's puppies are amazing ! - Now there's a statement I can't get away with making in everyday life 

John


----------



## michaelwatson54

Jukee Doodles said:


> Yes it certainly crossed my mind. When we got Lucy we were concerned that she was too big but we really did like her. I also wondered if she was a Sprocker. So I spoke to her breeder and the breeder of her grandfather ( who bred lots of gundogs) they all confirmed that she was all working cocker. So I took their word for it because without 'Jeremy Kyle' and a DNA test we won't know if they were all telling the truth. She is charming and has won over a lot of hearts and her pups are amazing, if bigger than the others.
> 
> Julia x


Phew that's a relief although the very thought of Stephen sat in the wings of the Jeremy Kyle Show awaiting a DNA result conjures up some funny thoughts Seriously though Lucy and don't lets forget Ziggy because he's got a little bit of input here have produced an outstanding set of puppies, Alfie is everything and more than we searched and hoped for and its not just his outstanding looks he has a wonderful temperament even when he's up to no good he just gives you a look  that melts our heart... PS the last image is when he was 6 weeks old the other two are when he was 12 weeks Thanks Julia & Stephen


----------



## DONNA

Gosh how hes changed ,he looks gorg
Heres some of Buddy 6weeks old and today


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Donna
What a stunning pair of boys we've got PS, what do you think of them Julia & Stephen? Michael:cool
PS Alfie now cocks his leg to weeee!!


----------



## DONNA

OMG thats early isnt it??
Mind you ive been very embarrased today Buddy wouldnt leave my cousins cockapoo Dudley alone (he kept humping him) i didnt know where to look!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh gosh how gorgeous are they?! I'm so excited about seeing them again!!!


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> OMG thats early isnt it??
> Mind you ive been very embarrased today Buddy wouldnt leave my cousins cockapoo Dudley alone (he kept humping him) i didnt know where to look!!!


Its not all the time but getting more regular first noticed him do it on Sunday As for humping both Alfie & Milo are at it


----------



## Jukee Doodles

They are such a beautiful litter and you guys are doing them proud, they're developing so well. 

Lucy has also blossomed since having her first litter, she has filled out and looks so fit and strong...and she is so happy all the time looking really pleased with herself. It's a joy to see. Ziggy on the other hand, is a bloke who doesn't bother about the finer details and just wants to know when she will be ready for a little 'Oooo Lala' next summer!


----------



## embee

Wow Buddy's colouring is amazing - I bet you gets loads of admirers when you are out and about


----------



## Ali79

sharplesfamily said:


> Hello! Really pleased to see you on here Jo as now I know Luna's weight is fine! She weighed 4.3kg on Wednesday at the vet, and yesterday weighed 4.6kg so almost the same as Tiffin. We're going to up her food a little bit as I think she is a little bit skinny. Have you any recent photos of Tiffin? I would love to see some. Here are a couple of Luna. We bathed her today for the first time, and then gave her a bone for the first time. We feed her NI twice a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We spoke to our vet about getting Luna spayed, and timing. She said we could have the op before or after her first season and with her breed it didn't matter so much. However, if she had a choice she would probably wait until after the first season. She did say there was a slight chance of her becoming incontinent later as a result of the op, but the benefits of having her spayed far outweigh her not so we, without a doubt, are having her spayed. My family have always had bitches and they've always been spayed and not one has developed incontinence so hopefully Luna won't either.
> 
> Harri x


Luna is gorgeous! Our vet said last week that if there was a problem with incontinence when Beau is older it can be treated with Hormone Replacement Therapy  X


----------



## DONNA

embee said:


> Wow Buddy's colouring is amazing - I bet you gets loads of admirers when you are out and about


He sure does ,my husband loves it!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Buddy hasn't changed much, he just looks bigger, but Alfie looks so different! Both very handsome young men indeed :hug:


----------



## michaelwatson54

Jukee Doodles said:


> They are such a beautiful litter and you guys are doing them proud, they're developing so well.
> 
> Lucy has also blossomed since having her first litter, she has filled out and looks so fit and strong...and she is so happy all the time looking really pleased with herself. It's a joy to see. Ziggy on the other hand, is a bloke who doesn't bother about the finer details and just wants to know when she will be ready for a little 'Oooo Lala' next summer!


Hey Stephen
Would you be so good as to put some pics of Lucy on here for us please


----------



## Jukee Doodles

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hey Stephen
> Would you be so good as to put some pics of Lucy on here for us please





















LUCY 1st Sept 2011


----------



## sharplesfamily

Aah Lucy really is such a beautiful dog  xx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Stephen & Julia
Thanks so much she is so adorable no stunning I think is a better discription


----------



## ali-s.j.

WOW!!!! She is just WOW!!!!
Of course you have started something now ...... please can you post a picture of Lilly so I can show Izzy, she likes looking at all the other dogs and puppies


----------



## michaelwatson54

ali-s.j. said:


> WOW!!!! She is just WOW!!!!
> Of course you have started something now ...... please can you post a picture of Lilly so I can show Izzy, she likes looking at all the other dogs and puppies


Oh yes we agree....sorry Stephen I'll bring you some extra Jaffa Cakes in the bag for Clumber Park


----------



## ali-s.j.

> I'll bring you some extra Jaffa Cakes in the bag for Clumber Park


Hmmm, I've been looking at the map, I reckon I could do it in about 4 hours ....


----------



## michaelwatson54

ali-s.j. said:


> Hmmm, I've been looking at the map, I reckon I could do it in about 4 hours ....


Better get there early if you want a Jaffa Cake......You could always stay over night


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Everyone
Here is a quick update on Alfie now 15 weeks old he weighed in today at the vets at 8.8 kgs He still looks sleek and lean considering his weight, he is extremely agile and displays this all the time when on free exercise leaping around and over things with ease His coat has changed considerably since we've had him and we love the way its turn a fantastic Mocha colour and is wavey rather than tight curls much easier to groom Alfie also started cocking his leg at 13 weeks

Here are some pics of Alfie sharing a bone with Milo


----------



## lady amanda

Great pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## sharplesfamily

8.8kg? Wow! Luna was weighed at the vets yesterday and weighed 5.4kg! Her coat looks very similar to Alfie's - it'll be lovely to compare their coats at the Clumber Park meet! I'll post a couple of recent photos of her over the weekend...


----------



## michaelwatson54

sharplesfamily said:


> 8.8kg? Wow! Luna was weighed at the vets yesterday and weighed 5.4kg! Her coat looks very similar to Alfie's - it'll be lovely to compare their coats at the Clumber Park meet! I'll post a couple of recent photos of her over the weekend...


Harri did you see my post on Seasonal Canine Illness?


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh yes I have now. Uum will have to investigate. I tend to think it'll be ok but you never know. Will let you know... Thanks for letting us all know x


----------



## pixie

sharplesfamily said:


> 8.8kg? Wow! Luna was weighed at the vets yesterday and weighed 5.4kg! Her coat looks very similar to Alfie's - it'll be lovely to compare their coats at the Clumber Park meet! I'll post a couple of recent photos of her over the weekend...


Harri Had Pixie weighed yesterday and she is exactly 5.4kg too! Was 3.6kg on 22/8!!!! Has put on sooo much weight,hope this is right? x


----------



## DONNA

Yea Becky Buddy was like that i thought he was getting fatter and fatter but lately his body seems to of got longer if you get my drift and he seems to be alot slimmer .Do you know how to measure their height do you measure from the front leg upto the back??


----------



## Mogdog

pixie said:


> Harri Had Pixie weighed yesterday and she is exactly 5.4kg too! Was 3.6kg on 22/8!!!! Has put on sooo much weight,hope this is right? x


Bess is also 5.4kg .... the same as Luna and Pixie!


----------



## DONNA

Buddy has just had a weigh in at the vets today and hes 8.6kg i think he has slimmed down alot in apperance as hes got larger.
Sorry for keep posting weight but its a good way of me keeping track.dx


----------



## Lozza

Well I think this should mean more photos of Buddy please Donna! Its fascinating to see how all the pups change from week to week.


----------



## Sarette

*Gatecrashes*

I love reading the updates on all the pups, it's nice to be able to compare weights/sizes


----------



## ali-s.j.

BIG Lucy puppies


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Stephen & Julia

The other day I noticed a photo of Buzz at 15 weeks on the random thumb bar would you be so good to post it here so as I can make comparisons with Alfie at the same age.These pics taken of Alfie today Thanks Mick


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh what a gorgeous gorgeous handsome boy  Can't wait to see him on Sunday


----------



## michaelwatson54

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh what a gorgeous gorgeous handsome boy  Can't wait to see him on Sunday


Isn't he just I was also trying to take some of Milo but he would not play ball at all but when I get some I'll put them up on the Lilly/Ziggy thread


----------



## DONNA

Just for you Lozza heres Buddy (just taken them outside in a very windy garden)


----------



## Jukee Doodles

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Stephen & Julia
> 
> The other day I noticed a photo of Buzz at 15 weeks on the random thumb bar would you be so good to post it here so as I can make comparisons with Alfie at the same age.These pics taken of Alfie today Thanks Mick


BUZZ as a puppy


----------



## michaelwatson54

He Looks great Donna


----------



## michaelwatson54

Jukee Doodles said:


> BUZZ as a puppy


Thanks guys what do you think of comparisons? We think we got the Buzz thing going on don't you?


----------



## DONNA

I think its just the photo but Buzz's brown bits look a lot darker then ours? Yes Alfie has the same markings.
Do you know how old Buzz is on the photo Julia??
Any more pics of the other Lucy pups guys??
Nearly forgot Stephen what type lens do you have on your camera?


----------



## sharplesfamily

Donna Buddy's face is so similar to Luna's! We are all so lucky having such gorgeous pups!

Buzz is definitely a lot darker than our lot I think. Luna's head is certainly a light brown. Will try & post a new photo soon.. Amazing how Buzz looks so different now - I can't wait to see how our pups develop!! Who knows how they will develop! Will weigh Luna again too as it's been nearly a week since our last weigh in.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Goodness I'm so busy at work and at home (my Dad is staying with us for two weeks) that I have no time to come on here at the moment. And no time to weigh Luna, so the last time that happened was last week when she was 5.4kg. Here's a photo of her taken last week...










My Dad is looking after her every day for two weeks whilst we're at work and she's adapted so well to the situation (better than me I think!). She's doing us proud anyway! I would weigh her now but she's flat out after her first puppy training class (which went very well) so I'll leave that to another time.

Harri x


----------



## sharplesfamily

She's just woken up!!!! So we grabbed her and weighed her and at 16 weeks (tomorrow) she now weighs 6kg exactly!


----------



## DONNA

Thanks Harri shes still so diddy bless,and yes she looks so like Buddy in the face ,she is gorg.
Me and Buddy found a new walk today (never again) oh dear Buddy got covered in these prickly things dont know name( not the sticky balls ) poor thing i wondered why he kept crying on the walk when i got home it toke ages to comb them out!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh no poor Buddy!!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh, are they teasels? Nightmare, worse than sticky willy (!) 'cos they hurt to pull out uch:

Ooh - cool smilie - didn't know thatwould happen


----------



## DONNA

Hi Ali just googled teasels yea i think thats was them ,horrid things


----------



## chime101

Just done a weigh in for tiffin 5.8k. Hoping to come on Sunday. Eldest is playing in a concert in afternoon so trying to sort him out with lifts etc. Which isn't easy with a full drum kit. Staying optimistic xx


----------



## Mags

*Maisie's weigh in at 16 weeks.*

Weighed Maisie on Wednesday at 16 weeks and she comes in at 8kg. Eating like a horse. She's long and skinny although she looks a chunky monkey with all her lovely long hair. Will really try harder to post some pictures this weekend.


----------



## ali-s.j.

WOW, she's a big girl


----------



## DONNA

Mags said:


> Weighed Maisie on Wednesday at 16 weeks and she comes in at 8kg. Eating like a horse. She's long and skinny although she looks a chunky monkey with all her lovely long hair. Will really try harder to post some pictures this weekend.


Hello hello!!! cant wait to see Maisie she sounds like Buddy hes long and skinny under all that fur,Ive just bathe him ready for tomorrow (clumber park meet)and hes had a spray of colonge (doggy) that smells like talc ,hes yummy now.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mags said:


> Weighed Maisie on Wednesday at 16 weeks and she comes in at 8kg. Eating like a horse. She's long and skinny although she looks a chunky monkey with all her lovely long hair. Will really try harder to post some pictures this weekend.


Maisie sounds amazing  we were there the day you chose 'her forever home' and sounds like the two girl's are doing a great job all that work with the virtual puppy paid off I have to say we didn't want a girl but I was very tempted with Maisie she was such a cute little(not so now!!)girl. Looking forward to the pic's


----------



## Mags

*downloading pictures*

Sorry - still trying to download pics. Followed the instructions on forum, which says to go to user CP (can manage that bit) and then go to "albums". Can't find the section where to create my album. Can't even see the word"album" anywhere!! Mags


----------



## ali-s.j.

Where are your pics stored Mags? If you have them on photobucket I can help...


----------



## DONNA

Mags said:


> Sorry - still trying to download pics. Followed the instructions on forum, which says to go to user CP (can manage that bit) and then go to "albums". Can't find the section where to create my album. Can't even see the word"album" anywhere!! Mags


Its easier to download onto photobucket then left click on the photo details then you right click and paste on here,there should be a thread on here telling you how to do it ,once you've got the hang of it its very easy good luck dx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mags said:


> Sorry - still trying to download pics. Followed the instructions on forum, which says to go to user CP (can manage that bit) and then go to "albums". Can't find the section where to create my album. Can't even see the word"album" anywhere!! Mags


I'm having same problems I can do it using a link but don't seem able to post an individual image tried what you said Donna and nothing pastes


----------



## ali-s.j.

search for the photobucket thread - should be a sticky


----------



## DONNA

This is what i do open up two internet pages on one i go on this forum then the other photobucket,start new thread on here then go onto photobucket pick picture and left click on the IMG code (last one)
Then return to ILMC and you left click back onto your new thread you,ve started then right click and left click on PASTE .
Hope you understand that ive just figured it out myself so not sure if its the best way but works for me (i have no computer experience!)


----------



## ali-s.j.

That's what I do too


----------



## DONNA

Great minds think a like!


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> This is what i do open up two internet pages on one i go on this forum then the other photobucket,start new thread on here then go onto photobucket pick picture and left click on the IMG code (last one)
> Then return to ILMC and you left click back onto your new thread you,ve started then right click and left click on PASTE .
> Hope you understand that ive just figured it out myself so not sure if its the best way but works for me (i have no computer experience!)


Ok let's give it a go









I think that's worked thanks Donna


----------



## DONNA

Yay there'll be no stopping you now!!


----------



## Mags

*Maisie photo's at last.....*

Ok. Here goes.......hope this works.......





























Seems ok.....

Hope it was worth the wait folks


----------



## michaelwatson54

OMG!!!! She is totally gorgeous Maisie looks stunning you must be soooo pleased and yes, yes well worth the wait
PS I do believe there is a little bit of Roan going on down her front legs


----------



## Mags

*Maisie*

Hi

She's also getting roan colouring now coming through on her back. Hope she doesn't lose all her white bits!


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mags said:


> Hi
> 
> She's also getting roan colouring now coming through on her back. Hope she doesn't lose all her white bits!


I think she looks fantastic, I don't think she will loose her white. Julia and Stephen will be very interested and I'm sure have a big smile on their face at another gorgeous Lucy puppy


----------



## DONNA

Hello Maisie,shes gorg you can tell shes Buddys sister i think they have similar faces dx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Hi Mags, Maisie is beautiful, look forward to meeting her again


----------



## Jukee Doodles

I have to apologize to Lucy......as she is the one bitch I was unsure about breeding with because of her size. OMG her puppies are just gorgeous...and since having them she looks magnificent and she knows it! Julia xx


----------



## Mags

*Lucy's pups*

Certainly the colour of Lucy's pups attracts attention. Every time we are out with Maisie, people are always stopping us and asking what she is and saying what a beautiful colour she is. They do also say, "What a big puppy for her age". She does look a lot bigger than she really is because her coat is so thick (she's like a sheepskin rug!) but at over 8kg at 16 weeks we've definately got ourselves a big girl in comparison to other cockapoos!!


----------



## michaelwatson54

Not a thing you should ask a lady but has Maisie started to loose her puppy teeth? Buddy has and today I've noticed Alfie's are falling out left right and centre I think these Stag Bar's have helped


----------



## Mags

No she doesn't seem to have lost any teeth yet, although she is chewing everything in sight at the moment. What are you feeding on at the moment? Our hungry hound is having about 80g of orijen every morning, then 180g of raw minced beef and steamed veg (50:50) for lunch followed by 2 chicken wings for tea!! Also, are you giving Alfie any "big" bones, either straight from the butcher or the sort of dried up ones from the pet shop? Guy in pet shop was giving it "no bones until a year old" and I couldn't bring myself to get into the debate resulting from me already giving her raw chicken wings and carcasses!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh wow Maisie is gorgeous!!! Thx so much for posting some photos. Just brilliant. The colour of the brown on her face looks so similar to Luna's. You can tell they're sisters .

Lovely lovely lovely.


----------



## sharplesfamily

PS we give Luna bones from our village farm shop. They put some aside every Friday & vary in size but this week's are huge with so much meat on them!!! 

And no teeth missing yet from Luna..


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mags said:


> No she doesn't seem to have lost any teeth yet, although she is chewing everything in sight at the moment. What are you feeding on at the moment? Our hungry hound is having about 80g of orijen every morning, then 180g of raw minced beef and steamed veg (50:50) for lunch followed by 2 chicken wings for tea!! Also, are you giving Alfie any "big" bones, either straight from the butcher or the sort of dried up ones from the pet shop? Guy in pet shop was giving it "no bones until a year old" and I couldn't bring myself to get into the debate resulting from me already giving her raw chicken wings and carcasses!


Mags where do I start Alfie is over 9kgs now he has 3 feeds a day which consist of, 200grm Natural Instinct with Hill's Nature's Best mixed in. We often mix vegetables in his evening meal. More and more we are substituting a meal with 1/2 Chicken Carcus which I get from the local butcher who is an old friend and he leaves loads of meat on the carcus Yes they get bones, large Knuckle Bones fresh from the same butcher He gets James Welbeloved Mini/Cracker Jacks, Frankfurter's. Cheese. Turkey and Cocktail Sausages for treats whilst training he also gets a regular drink of Goats milk And for dessert!!!!......only kidding Obviously when training we reduce his feeds to compensate. There is not an ounce of fat on him and at times he looks very lean Alfie is very active with his mate Milo who at 7.5kgs gets slightly less Here's a pick with a bone


----------



## Mags

*Alcids diet*

Wow- Alfie seems to eat even more than Maisie! I must get her a big knuckle bone though to knaw on. Is that a big beef bone? I've taken to portioning up whole chickens when I see them. We get the breasts and legs, Maisie gets wings and carcass. I've been freezing the little knuckle joint at the end of the legs as they fit perfectly in a kong and keeps her busy for ages. By the way, both your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Take it back... Luna has lost two of her front teeth...


----------



## ali-s.j.

All I want for Christmas ....


----------



## DONNA

Im sure ive asked this before but when you feed chicken wings do your pups eat them in the bowl?? or do you give them outside on the lawn??Buddys eating 500g of NI and hes having some orijen at lunch (im sure he must be over 9kg now im going to get him weighed later)


----------



## ali-s.j.

I just give them to Izzy by hand, I often give them frozen too, nice to chew! She has them in the kitchen, I don't have small kids so I don't worry too much


----------



## Mags

There's no chance of her eating them from the bowl, she wants to drag them all over the place which isn't too hygienic! She needs to eat them outside (regardless of the weather). Are you feeding 3 times a day?


----------



## ali-s.j.

I do, chicken wings are a lunch replacement a couple of times a week.


----------



## michaelwatson54

*Alfie weigh's in for another round of wormer's*

Well today we had Alfie back at the vet's to get some more worming tablet's, it's Dolpac this time. He needs 2 tablet's because, he's gone through the 10kgs barrier he is around the 10.1/10.2 There really is not an ounce of fat on him 
He has had a steady week after last weekend's adventures finishing puppy classes on Saturday with a certificate and then Clumber Park on Sunday
He really is a cool puppy so its off to the Rugby this afternoon to meet some new friend's and watch a great sport


----------



## DONNA

Wow !!! I wonder what Buddy weighs 
Your right theres nothing on him ,same as Buddy ,when hes wet he looks really skinny.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Wow, he's gorgeous


----------



## michaelwatson54

ali-s.j. said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous


Thanks Ali and yes we think he get's better looking everyday in fact if I can come back to this world again! I would want to be a Cockapoo


----------



## sharplesfamily

He is so handsome!! And yes, very lean. We weighed Luna yesterday and she's a wee 6.6kg, bless! Her puppy classes are going great. She's had two now and is getting an A in her homework (ok so we are biased but she's learning the commands very quickly). But she has huge competition from a miniature labradoodle who is extremely focused and attentive, quite extraordinary actually. But we are very impressed with our classes.

Will try and post another photo of Miss Luna on here in the next day or two when I get to the other computer where the photos are stored . Can't believe they are all 4 months old tomorrow!


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Harri glad to hear your puppy classes are going well Luna might be slightly behind in the race for top puppy but I will have a bet that she's top of the class for the X factor We know what you mean 4 months already! How time flies when your having fun Work hard on those obstacles because I'm planning something


----------



## DONNA

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Harri glad to hear your puppy classes are going well Luna might be slightly behind in the race for top puppy but I will have a bet that she's top of the class for the X factor We know what you mean 4 months already! How time flies when your having fun Work hard on those obstacles because I'm planning something


What you planning????? sounds interesting !


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> What you planning????? sounds interesting !


All will be revealed in the next few days I hope you all have a good sense of humour and adventure and don't mind being a little


----------



## DONNA

OMG im not going to be able to sleep now wondering what your up to!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Don't know what you're up to but I like the vibe......exciting J xx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh no haven't got to that stage yet; only just learning walk to heel lol!!


----------



## DONNA

Buddys weighed in at 9.6 kg this morning


----------



## colpa110

Wow, your puppies are whoppers, Betty is 21 weeks and only 5.6kgs..
Love the colourings..


----------



## sharplesfamily

Ok a couple of photos at last taken at the weekend. Haven't had a chance to go on here this week!


















Luna spent yesterday afternoon at my friend's house with 5 other dogs - a lab, a cocker spaniel, a greyhound and two 8 week old adorable foxhounds that they are looking after for 6 months before they are returned to be worked on the fields. It was quite hilarious as Luna had to be submissive to the older dogs but knew she could be more dominant with the pups so she spent her time running after the puppies and then suddenly lying on her back when the others joined in the fun. it certainly wore her out anyway!


----------



## DONNA

Thanks Harri shes gorgeous!!!
Her face is so like Buddys,however ive cut around his eyes today as i thought he couldnt see,blimey it was hard work but it looks ok and at least he can see now!


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi to the Sharples
Luna looks great as usual and I bet it was a great day out and interesting to watch how Luna adapted to the situations


----------



## sharplesfamily

DONNA said:


> Thanks Harri shes gorgeous!!!
> Her face is so like Buddys,however ive cut around his eyes today as i thought he couldnt see,blimey it was hard work but it looks ok and at least he can see now!


Donna I was thinking of doing just the same! Not much, but enough so I can see her eyes better. Not sure when though...


----------



## DONNA

I waited till he was sleepy but because i was by myself it was quite hard as they dont like you near their eyes,I think it would be easier with a helper to hold her.I used to do hairdressing so thought it would be easy to comb and cut but because they figit its not i would probably just cut a little bit at a time so as not to leave scissor marks ive looked on ebay and im going to order a cheap pair of dog thinning scissors this way there will be no scissor marks left in the hair.

Im only going to cut round his eyes and will leave the rest to a groomer who knows what their doing ,un like me lol !Im lucky Buddy quite likes being combed and will lie on his back with his legs out for me to do the inside of his legs ha ha mind you not sure what he'll be like when he gets matts.


----------



## DONNA

Buddy was weighed again on Sunday and he's 10.5kg he's so heavy when i pick him up now!! (still looks slim though),he's all sticky at the moment after knocking over a cup of apple juice all over his head !!


----------



## Mags

*Maisie*

Just weighed Maisie at 18 weeks and 6 days and she is a trim 9kg. She's definitely a raw meat girl and loves her minced beef with steamed veggies and her chicken wings and turning up her nose at any sort of kibble now. She's great fun but is still barking a lot and trying to command non stop attention ( unless we've managed to exhaust her completely). Hopefully she'll grow out of it!!


----------



## DONNA

She sounds a good weight,Buddy sounds the same as Maisie full on from time to time great fun though!


----------



## sharplesfamily

We weighed Luna on Sunday and she's had a massive growth spurt (no really!!). She now weighs 7.4kg (she was only 6.6kg eight days earlier). She also loves her raw meat diet


----------



## colpa110

Betty at 21 weeks is still only 5.6kgs... she is mixed with a toy poodle so
guess she will be smaller..


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Everyone 
My owner's normally only weigh me monthly but for some reason its only been a fortnight however, I topped the scales at 11.1 kgs 
Tell me Luna do I look fat in my fur coat









Anyway got to go dinner's ready


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh Alfie I think you look lean and mean to keep your ladies all keen


----------



## colpa110

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Everyone
> My owner's normally only weigh me monthly but for some reason its only been a fortnight however, I topped the scales at 11.1 kgs
> Tell me Luna do I look fat in my fur coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway got to go dinner's ready


Funny.. very funny


----------



## DONNA

Mad isnt it some of our puppies weigh more then the adult poo's on here??


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> Mad isnt it some of our puppies weigh more then the adult poo's on here??


Yeah and they still have a lot of growing to do


----------



## Mags

In your experience, how much more do you think they'll grow?


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mags said:


> In your experience, how much more do you think they'll grow?


Hi Mags, with this being Lucy's first litter I'll pass this one over to Julia & Stephen.


----------



## Mags

No problem-I just wondered if there was a loose rule of thumb where a dog is going to grow to twice the size it is at 12 weeks or 16 weeks kind of thing ( a bit like the guide line you get from your health visitor with kids!)


----------



## michaelwatson54

Posted by Julia on the Ziggy/Lilly thread


Originally Posted by Jukee Doodles 
Hmmmmm...well I'd be guessing about their height as I suspect they will vary from about 16" high (Buzz is 15") up to maybe 20" high (Rufus is 20"). They are all stunning lookers so having size too they certainly are going to be eye-catching. J xx


----------



## DONNA

Just been to the vets to pick up some worming tablets and Buddy weighs a massive 11.6kg boy is this boy growing!!!
I havent upped his NI for a while but he's putting weight on so well that im not going to for the moment and see how he gets on.


----------



## michaelwatson54

*Alfi has a day at the Game & Country Fair*

Hi Everyone

Well Jeannette & Mick took me and my side kick Milo to Newark Show Ground to the above event

Blimey I've never seen so many dogs and so many shapes and sizes. We had to sit through Men on horse's jousting, some very noisy Boarder Collies doing something called Flyball We sat through some very average obedience and agility it will be much better at 'The Cockapoo Olympics'

Mick & Jeannette then seem to stop at every stall on the show ground looking at leads, collars, doggy treats and then we had to have a health check I'm full of it nothing wrong with me however, I did get weighed on some very posh scales and I was a *whopping 12.4kgs* think I'm going to get down the gym Oh yeah Milo weighed in at 10.2kgs so he can keep me company

We also met some very cute 7 month old brother and sister Cockapoo's so I got Mick to take some pictures because I know what you guy's are like

So till next time guy's woof woof

























Then when we got back Milo and me just put our paws up


----------



## Mogdog

Wow ... Alfie and Milo and Buddy are such a good size  ... and gorgeous with it. 

Wrong thread to post I know ... but same age pups ... Bess (Pearl x Fester) is today 7.3kg. Checked my diary and 2 weeks ago she was 6.1kg ... so growing rapidly.

At what age do you think these JD pups will be fully grown?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mogdog said:


> Wow ... Alfie and Milo and Buddy are such a good size  ... and gorgeous with it.
> 
> Wrong thread to post I know ... but same age pups ... Bess (Pearl x Fester) is today 7.3kg. Checked my diary and 2 weeks ago she was 6.1kg ... so growing rapidly.
> 
> At what age do you think these JD pups will be fully grown?
> 
> Thanks, Sue


Hi Sue
I'm not to sure but I would guess around 11/12 months? Maybe if Julia or Stephen see this they could give you/us a more accurate age


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh I love your posts Alfie and Milo. They really make me smile. Well my mum took me to the vets on Thurs for a puppy check. Obviously they said I was gorgeous and one of the best coloured cockapoos they've seen . Well I weighed in at a teeny 7.6kg which the vet said was a great weight so maybe mummy had me last . Buddy - my gran saw a photo of you today and she said how similar you look to me, so you must be pretty gorgeous too . Love Luna x


----------



## sharplesfamily

Ps my new mummy said she loves the look of the brother & sister you met Alfie and Milo.. very cute


----------



## michaelwatson54

sharplesfamily said:


> Ps my new mummy said she loves the look of the brother & sister you met Alfie and Milo.. very cute


Hey Luna
Great to hear from you and it sounds like things are going well saw some pics of you at that last meet you look pretty cool Hope to meet up with you soon
Luv Alfie


----------



## DONNA

Wow the boys are looking big!!!! Must go for a walk soon but were busy over next few weeks so maybe some time in November?


----------



## pammy67

*Show*

Hi Guys,
Nice to meet u all yesterday, was a great day out!!
Pam (WITH THE LABRADOODLE AND COCKAPOO AT HOME !!! SHE DIDNT SPEAK TO ME TILL LATE LAST NIGHT LOL !)


----------



## michaelwatson54

pammy67 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Nice to meet u all yesterday, was a great day out!!
> Pam (WITH THE LABRADOODLE AND COCKAPOO AT HOME !!! SHE DIDNT SPEAK TO ME TILL LATE LAST NIGHT LOL !)


Hi Pam
Hope you had a good day at the show we bumped in to some more Cockapoo's later on but was amazed at the amount of Labradoodles at the show Mick
ps hope your Cockapoo's forgiven you


----------



## Jukee Doodles

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sue
> I'm not to sure but I would guess around 11/12 months? Maybe if Julia or Stephen see this they could give you/us a more accurate age


I think you'll find that the won't grow taller after about 10 months old


----------



## DONNA

Back to the vets today for Buddys kennel cough vacine and hes weighed in at 12.35kg!!!
Then when we got home he had a prssie waiting for him (see picture thread) though he didnt seem to like it that much,dont no why?? ha ha


----------



## Mags

*Maisie weight update*

Have just weighed Maisie and at 21 weeks she's coming in at 10kg and 14.5 inches high. Having just read about Buddy being a bit of a handful - Maisie is exactly the same. Very rough and tumble. She's still barking too much despite personal trainer giving us guidance and she still jumps up. A bit demoralising at times as we're trying really hard but hopefully she is going to grow out of it.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hello. Good to hear about Maisie. We weighed Luna yesterday and she weighed in at 8.1kg. No idea about height but I guess she's a little bit smaller


----------



## michaelwatson54

*Alfie's latest!*

Hi Brother's & Sister's

Seem's like an age since I last posted but I've been very busy of late working on my Obedience although I have to say it would be going much smoother if my owner's (well Mick!) would stop standing on my paw's he say's he wants me as close to his leg as I can get then he goes and stands on me with his size 9's however, he's getting there

I had a trip to the vet's on Monday got weighed for my wormer's and I was a little surprised to see the digital reading go to 13.2kgs must be all the extra treats I'm getting although, I have become quite partial to dead mice, voles and birds with a side order of rabbit droppings

Anyway I must get on I'll try to get some updated pics for you but I will place a warning on them to all you ladies out there I am really turning in to great looking guy


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hello Alfie!! I can't wait to see a new photo of you. I bet you are as gorgeous as ever. You weigh about 5kg more than me which is great as it means you can look after me when we next meet up. I saw a dead mouse yesterday when walking but it didn't interest me so I just jumped over it. Mummy was very pleased with me! Infact my family are really really pleased with me at the moment as I have done all my business outside for weeks now and I am extremely well behaved when they have to leave me to go out to work. They can't quite believe that I don't make any mess or chew anything. Well, I love my bedroom so wouldn't want to mess it up or make it smelly! 

Looking forward to that photo dude!!
Love Luna xxx


----------



## chime101

Hi Everyone

Sorry for not being on for a while - Its great to see everyone is getting on so well.

Tiffin now weighs in at a dainty 8.2 KG

She is fantastic in every way. She's such fun and quite the local celebrity.

Not the best photos , but you get the idea :


----------



## ali-s.j.

"Not the best photos"? Are you kidding? They're great and Tiffin is edible


----------



## DONNA

she is gorgeous,and I agree fab pics thanks dx


----------



## Mags

So much for me thinking Maisie was around 10kg. A trip to the vets today showed that she is actually 11.35kg!! Would everyone be happy weighing in at the end of November when the pups are 6 months old so that we can get an accurate picture as to where they all are at the same point in time?


----------



## DONNA

Hi Lucy and Ziggy brothers and sisters,ive been to Norfolk and boy was it fun!!!! Take a look at these shots of me before and after!!! Buddy xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Isn't it funny how they look like completely different dogs when they;re wet!
Buddy is a handsome boy Donna, glad you all had a lovely holiday x


----------



## DONNA

We couldnt get over how skinny he looked.


----------



## pixie

Great pics! :laugh::laugh::laugh: They do look funny when they are wet!


----------



## JulesB

There are two hairless Chinese Crested in Windsor and i think they look skinny until i realised one of them weighs the same as Betty and is the same height so it makes you realise how skinny they are under the fluff!!!!


----------



## chime101

Tiffin goes to the vets tomorrow to be spayed. We have decided to go with keyhole surgery after doing lots of research and reading threads on here. It is more expensive but we think it will be worth it as not as painful and restricting for tiffin. Drop her off in the morning at 9.30. Will be worrying all day so off for some retail therapy with a friend to take my mind off it.. I'll keep you posted. Jo x


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh crikey - tomorrow??! Wow! You are so brave doing it now when they are so little. But I guess they are 5 months old so if you're going to do it before their first season then it's now or never! The keyhole surgery does look really good, but isn't an option for us as nowhere near us does it. Well good luck and keep us all posted, we'll be thinking of you and Tiffin x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Good luck, I'll be interested to see how Tiffin gets on, as I'm going for keyhole for Izzy too, probably early December.


----------



## DONNA

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh crikey - tomorrow??! Wow! You are so brave doing it now when they are so little. But I guess they are 5 months old so if you're going to do it before their first season then it's now or never! The keyhole surgery does look really good, but isn't an option for us as nowhere near us does it. Well good luck and keep us all posted, we'll be thinking of you and Tiffin x


Have i done my pitapata wrong we have different ages???


----------



## ali-s.j.

DONNA said:


> Have i done my pitapata wrong we have different ages???


I think so Donna - you have Buddy as being older that Izzy


----------



## michaelwatson54

Harri's pita pata is correct dob was 26 May


----------



## sharplesfamily

Good luck today Tiffin!!! Sending you sloppy hugs and kisses for a speedy recovery. Love Luna x


----------



## Sarette

Good luck for your op today Tiffin! Love your half bro Max xx


----------



## DONNA

Thanks Buddy same age now ha ha


----------



## DONNA

I know alot of you feed natural instincts has anyone started feeding the adult food yet?? ive just ordered some for Buddy i think he was a little bored of puppy chicken all the time dx


----------



## michaelwatson54

DONNA said:


> I know alot of you feed natural instincts has anyone started feeding the adult food yet?? ive just ordered some for Buddy i think he was a little bored of puppy chicken all the time dx


Hi Donna
Thinking about it Milo is showing signs of take it or leave it but he eats it because if he doesn't he knows Alfie will

We are a bit like Harri, we've got a freezer tray full of Puppy NI. Although Jeannette bought some raw fish (Natures Own I think?) we mixed it in with the Puppy NI and it was gone in a flash You might try that Harri!! we got the fish from Pets at Home

Mick


----------



## ali-s.j.

Colin feeds Rosie adult, (both his girls have working) I'm going to switch with my next order. Izzy is sooo greedy, no sign of fussiness at all.


----------



## karen pearce

she is beautiful. but they all are!!!!!!!!


----------



## sharplesfamily

DONNA said:


> I know alot of you feed natural instincts has anyone started feeding the adult food yet?? ive just ordered some for Buddy i think he was a little bored of puppy chicken all the time dx


Donna - go for it! Don't get another order of puppy NI or you'll regret it (like us ). Buddy will love it and will really appreciate the change x


----------



## DONNA

Well I order some puppy and the rest adult(as it was more expensive) Buddy loves it,I actually don't think he was being fussy he seemed to have a doggy tummy I think it was from all the sea water on holiday.Anyway he's back to his normal self.


----------



## Sarette

I need to place another NI order this week. Max still seems to be in love with his puppy food, but I might order some adult also... (oh and sorry to keep gatecrashing!!) xx


----------



## DONNA

Your not gatecrashing you fool!! I dont think Buddy went off his puppy NI i now think it was from all the salt water he'd drank as my friends dog was quite ill when we got home also.
The only downside is the adult dog food can be more expensive and Buddy has to eat a lot!


----------



## DONNA

Just checking in with Buddys weight,i thought he had lost some but he's 13.05kg which is good considering all the exercise he did on holiday and he was off his food for a week.


----------



## Mags

*Reassurance needed*

Hi all, I need a bit of reassurance after today's events with Maisie in the park. The girls and I took her for a walk today to the park we go to every weekend. She's usually off the lead once we're well inside the park and she'll run after her ball and play with other dogs. Unfortunately she spied a small football about 50 yards away and headed straight for it - even more unfortunate was the fact that a toddler was standing beside it. I knew Maisie was heading for the ball and not the toddler but the 2 parents went hysterical and Maisie thinking that their shouting and jumping around was a game was leaping about full of nonsense. Her recall went out the window but she did run back once the father hit her and screamed that if we didn't get her on the lead straight away he was getting the police. I can understand his fear that he didn't know Maisie. We know she wouldn't have touched the child as she just wanted the ball but my girls were in floods of tears and our confidence in letting her off the lead again has been shot to pieces. Not our finest hour and a somewhat flat Saturday night as a result.


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh no what an awful experience. You poor thing. And I can't believe the father hit her! Talk about over reacting. These pups are so quick that we don't stand a chance catching them sometimes. 

To make you feel a little better, Luna is always off the lead and we take her across the fields. Yesterday morning my two sons and I took her on her walk as usual. To cut a long story short, we lost her. Completely and utterly. She spotted a dog who was chasing a ball and ran off after it. I called her back and she came. So I treated her, reached for her collar to put her lead on so she didn't run off again and she bolted back to the dog in the next field. I know the dog and the owner and they are both extremely unpleasant. The man is arrogant and rude and the dog can be vicious. The man carried on walking with his dog with Luna chasing after them and then he entered another field through a hedge. By the time we got to the entrance to this field she, and the man and his dog, had disappeared. For 5 mins we looked but there are fields everywhere and hedges so it was almost an impossible task. My eldest son was beside himself; quite hysterical actually. After what seemed like forever we spotted her back near where she left us bombing down the field towards the road and home (thank goodness she was wearing her mulberry equafleece which showed up!). I hate to think what would have happened if we hadn't spotted her, but we shouted which made her stop. She came over but we were in a different field so I had to crawl through a ditch filled with brambles to get to her (but as Josh my son said "I would have climbed through anything Mum to get her back" - it's true, I can understand why people jump into frozen lakes now to save their dogs). It was a horrible experience and brought to home how special she is to us, how she is already so much a part of our family, and how much my sons are totally besotted with her. 

So I, like you, have lost confidence having her off the lead as her recall meant nothing that day. But I know I have to let her off the lead again, and will do Monday morning when I'm next on my own with her, but I'll keep even more of an eye on dogs in the area and put her straight on the lead if I see any.

So you're not alone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemma27

DONNA said:


> Just checking in with Buddys weight,i thought he had lost some but he's 13.05kg which is good considering all the exercise he did on holiday and he was off his food for a week.


13kgs WOW. We think Nell is enormous at 6.7kgs compared to Jess but 13kgs that's nearly two of Nelly. He must be a fantastic cuddle! He really is a stunner in his pics.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Mags & Harri

Don't beat yourselves up over these incidents they are scary and unpleasant and I'm sure they wont be your last

Harri you are right when you've got your dogs off the lead you have to have eye's in the back of your head You relax take your eye off them for a second and I guarantee something happens and it happens to us all......so a big reminder to us all......... 

*Stay alert when you've got them off the lead*

Mick


----------



## DONNA

I must say Mags the fields we go in where Buddy can go off lead hardly anyone goes in them just the odd dog walker,i wouldnt like to think what Buddy would be like near a toddler im sure he would scare them also(he has meet some while on a lead and they just scream at him because he's so bouncy and wants to say hello) 

If Buddy is off lead and i see him heading towards someone (recall ,what recall!!!!) i just shout at the top of my voice,HE'S VERY FRIENDLY SORRY HE JUST WANTS TO SAY HELLO.

Harri well done for finding Luna it must of been very scary! (That man sounds horrid!! some people!)

Also i have a top tip from my friend ,when your dog is off lead and stiffing around not looking at you try and hide so he cant see you once he realises yikes wheres my owner he'll come bounding over looking for you do it a couple of times whenever you go out it really makes them more aware of where you are ,trust me it does work! Im very good at hiding behind trees now lol


----------



## JulesB

Sorry to hear about this incident, what a horrible experience for you. Betty used to bound up to people when she was younger, especially as i walk her a lot on the Long Walk in Windsor which is usually well populated with families. What makes it difficult is that do many children are dog obsessed, especially with puppies, they will go running up to your dog, that the dogs don't realise not everyone feels the same. I didn't realuse til i got Betty that dogs are seen as unclean by Muslims and the reaction you can then get from muslim families can be very extreme when a puppy goes bounding over.

I have found with Betty that as she's got older her recall is generally better, even with a major distraction there. However what has become my back up is a squeaky tennis ball. i keep one with me when i walk her and if she makes a dash for something (usually a family having a picnic) I squeak it and she comes straight back. i suppose this is the benefit of a ball obsessed dog! When she was little i kept treats in a clip-it tupperware tub and she would come back just at the sound of thst opening!

I found my confidence with Betty off lead would go through phases with her being great for awhile and then she;d try my patience so i'd go back to basics a bit euth her and build it up again.

Good luck with your next walk, and am sorry you had such a nasty experience.


----------



## michaelwatson54

*6 Month Update*

Hi Brother's & Sister's

I just wanted to give you all the heads up......my owner's are planning a 6 month update on me this weekend and just want you all to be ready...so prepare yourselves

Alfie

ps Buddy I know you see me most weekends now but no spilling of the beans please


----------



## DONNA

What beans would they be lol??


----------



## michaelwatson54

*Alfie's 6 Month Update*

Hi Brother's and Sister's

Well a quick trip to the vet today for some more worming pills anyway at least from here on its every three months

Got on the scales and guess what I'm a whopping *14.6 kgs* and its all Cockapoo muscle

I've been having a great time recently at our new dog training club meeting some new and old friends and I must say I really enjoy it

Here's a couple of photo's taken today









Not bad shame about the old bloke he's always hanging around


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh my goodness he's really changed Mick! He's simply gorgeous! Wow Lucy has produced some pretty amazing pups . I had Luna weighed at the vets yesterday for her 6 month check. She weighed a whopping... 9.6kg!!!!! Lol! She also came home armed with worming tablets, frontline and a toothpaste sample??!! Not sure I'll be using that! I'll try and paste a recent photo some point soon when the madness of my life slows down a bit! Would love a cuddle with Alfie again some time soon xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Here's how he's changed....from this...









To this.....









and finally today....









We hoped for a gorgeous Cockapoo and I now know we've got an absolute stunner

Mick


----------



## DONNA

Great pics dxxxx


----------



## Janev1000

What a stunning coat! It's amazing how the colour has developed. He really is gorgeous!!


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hi, me again. I took some photos of Luna just now - here they are, along with her growing up as a pup...

5 weeks









6 weeks









3 months









4 months









5 months









6 months


----------



## curt3007

oh my she's huge, she look's like a fab 1970's shag pile carpet (and I mean that in the nicest possible way). Stunning xx


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh lovely lovely Luna


----------



## Sarette

She is still a beauty! xx


----------



## curt3007

I love this thread, it's so great having followed all the Jukee pups from birth , through collection to present day, I love the coat changes , keep up dating everyone x thanks


----------



## DONNA

Buddy says its like looking in a mirror dxxxxxxx


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Harri/Dave

Simply.....Stunning what a gorgeous litter Lucy produced  I'm guessing there will be great demand for her pups next year

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles

curt3007 said:


> oh my she's huge, she look's like a fab 1970's shag pile carpet (and I mean that in the nicest possible way). Stunning xx


UmmmHummm.. she's Shabby Chic J xxx


----------



## Mogdog

Luna is just gorgeous!:love-eyes:

Also love Buddy's festive avatar!!

Sue x


----------



## michaelwatson54

curt3007 said:


> oh my she's huge, she look's like a fab 1970's shag pile carpet (and I mean that in the nicest possible way). Stunning xx


Hi Jayne

Well Luna is a big gorgeous girl indeed but at 14.6 kgs Alfie's huge and Buddy's about the same if not a bit bigger

You should see them together running and playing

Mick


----------



## Turi

Lovely lovely Luna :love-eyes:. As pretty, if not more so that when we met! 

Turi x


----------



## DONNA

Hi Buddy didnt want to feel left out so heres some puppy pics and some i toke this morning,happy 6 mths Buddy xxxxx


----------



## curt3007

Buddy you are whopping!!! He's lovely Donna, happy birthday buddy


----------



## Mags

*will update soon - honest*

I'll get Maisie's 6 month weight tomorrow when she goes to the vets to be spayed. I'll also find some up to date photos. The brothers and sisters are all looking fab - you can definitely tell they are all related.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Happy half birthday Lucy pups


----------



## DONNA

More brothers and sister pics cant wait ,its so funny you can really see they're related in their faces .

Good luck with the op Maisie dx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

I remember begging Julia and Stephen to do the same mating of Lucy and Ziggy next summer (when we were originally planning to get our second Cockapoo - until we saw Basil on the available list! x). I adore their colouring and they are growing up to be absolutely stunning and very distinctive!

I tell you what, I think Rufus is going to be knocked off of his pedestal for the biggest JD Cockapoo on ILMC!

Keep those pics coming and keep your dogs on a long leash at the Cockapoo Olympics. We have the advantage of a large vehicle!!

Karen xx


----------



## DONNA

Weight check in Buddy was 15.35kg this morning,my boy is growing up!


----------



## gemma27

My god these babes are getting big!! Alfie, Luna and Buddy you are absolutely gorgeous! Your half sister Nell sends you all a 6 month birthday hug.


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Everyone

Just been playing with my HTC Desire and I want to see if this works...




Alfie & Milo having some fun over a chew

Mick

PS Just click on the picture I think


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi 

Does the link from picture play the video can anyone tell me if its working

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Wack Wack Oooppps !

Not working soz xxx


----------



## DONNA

Worked for me?


----------



## michaelwatson54

Hi Guy's

Thanks for that I placed it in photobucket uploaded the normal way ie for pic's and when I click on the picture in the thread it play's by opening a link to photobucket.....what have I done wrong? can anyone help

Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Brilliant - love em both xxxxx


----------



## sharplesfamily

Hello to all my brothers and sisters and Happy Christmas from me and my folks! I don't know about you, but what was 'that' all about yesterday?! My two boys were really excited all day, they had lots of fun ripping paper off some things, and then Roxy my little dog friend turned up with her mum and everyone seemed to eat loads of food. The smell - it was just too much at times - my mouth was watering and I tried to get at it but I'm still just a tad too small to reach the worktop . I was given a new toy to play with though and a nice juicy bone so I guess it wasn't all bad. Anyway, here are some photos of me on what they call 'Christmas Day'. 


































I managed to escape a photo with a santa hat on - ha! But I heard mum saying my fringe needs cutting again. I wish it wouldn't grow so fast.

Anyway, Happy 7 Months to all my Brothers and Sisters! Love you all.

Luna xxx


----------



## DONNA

Merry christamas sis ! cant believe were 7 months old im off to the hunt in an hour to see my friends bye Bud x


----------



## DONNA

Just doing a weight check in Buddy is 9mths old and his weight today was 17.30kg !!


----------



## michaelwatson54

He's looking goooood Donna

Mick


----------



## lady amanda

Donna! wow you have a big big boy on your hands!!
Lady is just 17 pounds!


----------

